# Flowers for C&C



## dab_20 (May 3, 2010)

The two B/W were taken with my Sigma Macro Lens. The colored was taken with my Lensbaby... think I've posted it in the Lensbabies section before, but not many people look there.

All C&C is welcome and appreciated


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 3, 2010)

The composition I think could've been a bit stronger in the first, the lighter area in the top left doesn't add much (and some posterization appearing due to over-exposure). The second picture IMO is the most interesting and vibrant. Good focus achieved in the third. Very nice!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 3, 2010)

love the white rose shot! The other 2 dont do much for me.


----------



## dab_20 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for the comments! The first is also my least favorite... because it is a bit overexposed.


----------

